# An action figure has been made of your Fursona!



## Punji (Nov 15, 2020)

An action figure has been made of your Fursona!

What two accessories does it come with?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 15, 2020)

Plastic catnip and a whip.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 15, 2020)

A squeaky steak and a 15-pack of Coors Light.


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 16, 2020)

A HLU-256/E and an AAO challenge coin.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 16, 2020)

a cross and holy water


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 16, 2020)

A red cyberpunk sword and shield


----------



## Rystren (Nov 16, 2020)

A large starship kitted for long range exploration and a particularly large tuna


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Nov 16, 2020)

A trident and a fish for slapping people in the head.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 16, 2020)

Magic staff and mage hat... perhaps my familiars as well! (food, books, potions, clothes, and costumes sold separately) https://www.furaffinity.net/view/36200485/


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 16, 2020)

A black jacket that you can take off or put on the figure.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2020)

Camera and backpack


----------



## Skittles (Nov 16, 2020)

A frying pan and a deluxe royal Outspan car to ride in.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 16, 2020)

A bass guitar and a microphone


----------



## zandelux (Nov 17, 2020)

Zehlua said:


> Magic staff and mage hat


I really wanted that to say "robe and wizard hat".

Mine comes with a pair of sunglasses and a functional mini Nerf gun.


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Nov 17, 2020)

A blood bag and a bottle of beer.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 17, 2020)

2 adult toys of your choice!


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 17, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> 2 adult toys of your choice!


Lol I just imagined your fursona made of squishy material with a dong the size of Texas shoved up its ass XD like some kind of worrisome Polly Pocket situation


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> 2 adult toys of your choice!


I was concerned by this but then remembered you turned 18 haha


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Nov 17, 2020)

A little mouseburger and a dirigible to fly around in (which can dock with the new High Rise playset, sold separately)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 17, 2020)

A gun and dice.

Each accessory sold seperately.
We are not responsible should your action figure steal your money and shoot you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 17, 2020)

A jar


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 17, 2020)

Sabre and hat
Smoking pipe is permanently stuck in his mouth


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Nov 17, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> A jar


A jar with a tinier jar inside it?


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 17, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> A jar with a tinier jar inside it?


*gasp* that jar had a child


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 17, 2020)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> A jar with a tinier jar inside it?


A jar with Jarjar inside


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 17, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> A jar with Jarjar inside


NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 17, 2020)

Binoculars and a fish


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 17, 2020)

Everyone knows i can't shoot straight to save my life but knowing toy companies like i do they'll probably give me a gun.

Despite being religious because toys companies are assholes they'll probably give me some sort of symbol of demonic power because i'm a goat.


----------



## DireDrag0n (Nov 18, 2020)

A bloody knife and a fancy pocket-watch, I imagine.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 18, 2020)

i wish i kinda knew... 
hmmmmm... maybe a bit of bite or something 
oh wait


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 18, 2020)

Action briefcase with secret documents! Try to collect them all! Don't let the government catch you with them!

Action watch with changeable coordinates on where to find the body!


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 18, 2020)

Current sona
Tacos and a surfboard

Alt sona
Hoodie and whip swords


----------



## TR273 (Nov 18, 2020)

80's cell phone and another fabulous sparkly dress.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 18, 2020)

Laptop and crossbow.

Watch, they'll find a way to make the figure so I can hold both at once.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 18, 2020)

TheCynicalViet said:


> Action briefcase with secret documents! Try to collect them all! Don't let the government catch you with them!
> 
> Action watch with changeable coordinates on where to find the body!


This one wins ^


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 18, 2020)

A cricket and a pair of bongos


----------



## bandit_husky (Nov 20, 2020)

his classic yellow bandana and his trusty daggers


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 20, 2020)

A Tavor and a pack of smokes


----------



## Leadhoof (Nov 23, 2020)

Stoner LMG and a case of White Claws


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 23, 2020)

A figure-sized retractable Karambit which shall get lost if you drop it; and a functional AWP/S (also figure-sized) which may be gone when your nephew who plays PUBG had visited that day.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 23, 2020)

A gun and a knife.

I am edgy this way.


----------



## Saurex (Nov 26, 2020)

A custom built revolving carbine rifle and a heavy book which he keeps field notes in


----------



## Kharne (Nov 26, 2020)

A large axe and optional armor


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 26, 2020)

A carrot and a packet of Effexor.

I have both IRL.


----------



## Spitfire110 (Nov 27, 2020)

An Assault rifle and batteries for the lights.


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 27, 2020)

Nora (in avatar): Toeless socks and bandages
Dusty (Muted purple werebat): A donut and a cigar
(Gorgeous celestial boi that hasn't been named yet): An onyx pendant necklace and a hoodie


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 27, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> A carrot and a packet of Effexor.
> 
> I have both IRL.


Oh hey I have Effexor too!


----------

